# Definition of a Master Chef



## rambo (Sep 8, 2008)

I have heard conflicting arguements from many industry insiders on what it takes to be considered a chef. I would appreciate your thoughts, but that is not my question exactly. My question is what does it require to be considered a Master Chef? Is there a governing body? A level of education e.g. a PhD? I know one can receive a PhD in culinary arts, but does a degree a Master Chef make? Any info you have would be appreciated greatly.

Rambo
_You have much to learn, Grasshoppa_


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

IIRC there is testing protocol which if passed qualifies one as a certified master chef. You can check with
www.acfchefs.org


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

in order to be a certified master chef with the ACF you have to go to the hyde park campus of CiA and take it there i think that is the only place that the test is afforded it takes about a week and is practical as wall as written.


----------



## lighthaus76 (Oct 21, 2007)

I used to do alot of wedding tastings during my 30+ years as a chef. Wedding coordinators often introduced me to clients as 'the Master Chef'. I take it as a compliment but I'm not a Master Chef and I always point that out when I am refered to as such. That title is reserved for the very few who pass a rigorous testing proccess at the C.I.A.. It bothers me that poeple use the title so loosely.


----------



## cookingangry (Mar 28, 2008)

Soul of a Chef by mike rulman is a good book that in one section talks about a particular chef from S.E. michigan who took the test 3 times to be a master chef. Ruhlman may not be the most gifted with language but he certainly picks interesting topics.


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

ACF_CM5 | Certified Master Chef & Certified Master Pastry Chef

check this sight out also it has the out line as a PDF of the 2006 test to give you more of an idea


----------



## chefinfrance (Dec 16, 2007)

It may be different in the USA than in Europe but here its not about taking an exam its about a accumalation of knowledge and skills. You must have a formal training and aquired lots of experiance over many years and of course you must be a lot better than good.
Steve masterchefinfrance


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

:talk:In the early 70s I was fortunate enough to work at The Hotel Negresco between Monaco and Cannes. The chef was a young man who asside from his cooking skills had organization and people skills as well as a great showman. I feel this is what makes a Master Chefs. In all the years I have been doing this I have seen guys running around with clip boards and could not boil water. I have seen guys great at cooking but panicked at service. In many cases it was the Sous and briggade that carried the chef. The one thing I learned in France was, say what you want but when it comes to production, nobody beats the U.S..It took 6 guys to knock out 30 dinners, here it takes 2.


----------

